# Easier to build muscle on Clen... thoughts.



## drew.haynes (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully someone can bear with me and tell me if this is a realistic hypothesis or if my logic is flawed somewhere. This is how I see it and how it seems to affect me - let me know if this is wrong.

Clen is used to stimulate a higher release of fat into the bloodstream to be burned for energy. While providing more fat to be burned, clen essentially raises the body's priority to burn fat while lowering it's priority to burn carbs. For an individual who requires an abnormally large amount of carbs to gain muscle weight, clen could be used to spare carbs from contributing to energy production, while allowing them to be utilized for muscle growth more efficiently.

Now, where I've been led to this idea is over the couple cycles of clen that I have done. I am 6' and about 170-175lbs. I have never been over about 13-14%bf in my entire life and my metabolism is constantly raging. I CAN gain weight steadily when I get my diet in check, but the number of carbs required for me to make steady gains always seems DRASTICLY higher than all my friends of similar age and body size. I have friends almost the same weight and height - we will consume very similar amounts of fat and protein, while I consume far more carbs. Both of us will gain at similar rates. The downside to this is that it is very difficult to get ENOUGH carbs sometimes. The upside seems to be that I really have to TRY to get fat. I've stayed lean through some of the worst sugary diets you can imagine, but hey... we all want whatever we don't have, so of course I'm always wishing I'd grow off less carbs like my friends do...

Anyway, long story short, it's only a hunch but it has seemed that while on Clen, I can produce gains at a similar rate as when I am not on Clen, but with  less effort put toward carb consumption. *My hypothesis, in short, therefore, is that Clenbuterol can potentially reduce the number of carbs required for an individual to maintain new muscle growth.*

Maybe this is impossible and someone can tell me why, or maybe this is true and many people are completely aware of it and I just missed out somewhere. Either way, I'd love to have some opinions.

Thanks for your time,


Drew


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

I never thought much of clen personally. I used it on cycle a few times, and post cycle a few times and it didn't do anything that I could see.


----------



## drew.haynes (Oct 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I never thought much of clen personally. I used it on cycle a few times, and post cycle a few times and it didn't do anything that I could see.



Well it definately did _something_ to me. Like I said, I've always had fairly low bodyfat, but while I could always see clear definition horizontally between ab sections, as well as vertically on the sides of my abs, I never had too much definition vertically down the center of my abs... I could notice a difference in that after 2 weeks of clen @ 120mcg/day.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2006)

drew.haynes said:


> While providing more fat to be burned, clen essentially raises the body's priority to burn fat while lowering it's priority to burn carbs. For an individual who requires an abnormally large amount of carbs to gain muscle weight, clen could be used to spare carbs from contributing to energy production, while allowing them to be utilized for muscle growth more efficiently.



Clen is claimed to target 'brown fat' stores, which is in a given area of your back - not your whole body. Clen also causes tissue necrosis in the heart, so its a bit expensive for just trying to stay a little leaner while eating carbs.

You do not need to increase carbs to gain weight, you can increase raw calories of any kind. If big time carb intake is making you fat then stop increasing only carbs, look at your ratios and adjust accordingly. If I only increased carbs damn right I'd get fatter, this is why I can't eat huge amounts of carbs (500g+) like other people without it hitting my waistline.


----------



## drew.haynes (Oct 20, 2006)

Mmmm, that's not what I was saying. Eating a ton of carbs helps me gain muscle... it's never made me fat. I'm sure it would at some point but that isn't what I was talking about.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 20, 2006)

Clen decreases glycogen storage and recover rate in a big way. Here is one study on the subject:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/haycock/clenbuterol-and-adaption-to-training.htm


----------



## Fireplug (Oct 21, 2006)

If someone was to use Clen, when  is the best time to introduce it into your cycle?  Would it be best to wait until after your bulking phase and then use the cutter?  I have never used Clen as the side affects tend to run me off.  What would be the afftets of using it along with bulking drugs like Anadrol 50, Dibol, Deca, Test E, etc?  Would implimenting Clen help add lean bulk or hinder your gains?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 21, 2006)

I recommend not using clen on cycle unless you have plenty of prior experience with the steroids you are using and prior expirence using clen on its own.


----------



## drew.haynes (Oct 21, 2006)

Clen is mostly used just to cut... OR, when used with a steroid cycle, many use it during PCT to help keep fat off while keeping their food intake high (like it was on-cycle). The side effects are debatable. Many studies reference sides found in animals... animals which have different concentrations of relevant receptors than humans do. Also, many studies show that Clen has a greater fat burning effect than ephedrine while causing no more heart-related sides than eph does.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 22, 2006)

From expierience, I assure that clen interferes with muscle recover. I don't believe it will aid in hypertrophy in humans to any extent. Yes, it helps burn fat.



> My hypothesis, in short, therefore, is that Clenbuterol can potentially reduce the number of carbs required for an individual to maintain new muscle growth.



If anything you will need more carbs to build muscle on clen because your body doesn't use carbs as efficiently on clen.


----------

